# How to make money?



## RAQ (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Has anyone figured out a way to make money fast and efficiently?

In New Leaf, I grinded for rare bugs in the island after sunset and made a lot of money fast that way.  

Most of the items that you come by here (materials, bugs, fish, flowers, and fruits) are only worth 10 bells each.



Thanks for any information regarding this matter!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2018)

Do requests for villagers. But when you reach a high level, you’ll want to get bells at the Shovelstrike Quarry, and villagers at your campsite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and if you catch rare bugs and fish (Tuna for example) you?ll most likely want to sell it naturally, instead of the market box. Villagers will never ask for these rare bugs and fish.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 12, 2018)

Be sure to go into the More tab and hit My Nintendo. There are some one time and then weekly missions you can do. Save up enough Points and you can get 5,000 Bells. There are also crafting supplies, but I feel those are easier to come by. You can keep trading Points for Bells infinitely, as far as I have found.


----------



## Aaren (Apr 12, 2018)

Also, there will be a hidden sack of Bells every day, which you can find from normal trees or palm trees which don't have any fruits on them. The value of sack will vary each day and it can be worth of 300, 400, 500 or 1,000 Bells.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> Be sure to go into the More tab and hit My Nintendo. There are some one time and then weekly missions you can do. Save up enough Points and you can get 5,000 Bells. There are also crafting supplies, but I feel those are easier to come by. You can keep trading Points for Bells infinitely, as far as I have found.


Wha, I forgot about my Nintendo, and it sounds really OP.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 12, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> Be sure to go into the More tab and hit My Nintendo. There are some one time and then weekly missions you can do. Save up enough Points and you can get 5,000 Bells. There are also crafting supplies, but I feel those are easier to come by. You can keep trading Points for Bells infinitely, as far as I have found.



Yeah... I forgot about the Nintendo points too.  I thought it was just a one time thing and I haven't gone back.  Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aaren said:


> Also, there will be a hidden sack of Bells every day, which you can find from normal trees or palm trees which don't have any fruits on them. The value of sack will vary each day and it can be worth of 300, 400, 500 or 1,000 Bells.



Yes... I do this daily... I shake every tree!  Sometimes I do it even after the bag of bells have been collected (only because I've forgotten I already got it)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Do requests for villagers. But when you reach a high level, you’ll want to get bells at the Shovelstrike Quarry, and villagers at your campsite.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and if you catch rare bugs and fish (Tuna for example) you’ll most likely want to sell it naturally, instead of the market box. Villagers will never ask for these rare bugs and fish.



Doing requests is just about the only way I'm making money right now and I do ALL of them.  I haven't gotten desperate enough to start using my request tickets

Also, I don't put the super rare items on the market box... yeah... no one wants to buy those unless you put them up for like 100 bells 


Ok thanks everyone!  Aside from the Nintendo points... I think I was already doing every other money making trick


----------

